# Yuna and Footfoot



## mysticcrystal (Dec 7, 2011)

I got my bunnies from a farm in Wisconsin. Sad to say, the condition of the rabbits there were so bad. They were living in a small shed and it was so filthy. There were piles of poop on the ground. When I asked for a female rabbit, the owner showed us Yuna. He commented that he forgot that he even has her. Footfoot was housed with another buck. He had a lot of scars and scabs from the bites of the other rabbit. We felt so bad for him. I was only going to get one rabbit but ended up rescuing Footfoot too. 
When we got home, Yuna was not eating for 2 days. I took both of them to the vet. Yuna's nose was crusty. The vet said that she couldn't smell her food. She also had some ulceration on her nose. She was given antibiotics for her snuffles. Footfoot was also put on antibiotics for his wounds. The vet said that she had never seen a rabbit with that many bites before. Poor Footfoot.

This was Footfoot temporary cage before he got neutered.








This was Yuna's cage.






I made their new home yesterday


----------



## SOOOSKA (Dec 7, 2011)

Wow, two very LUCKY Bunnies. And very very CUTE Bunnies

What a lovely cage very roomy. I'd be a little afraid that they would jump out of it though. Especially they could jump on the carrier then out of the cage.:shock: I had a small Bunny "Angel Buttercup" that was quite the little jumper.

Looking forward to more pictures and stories of your two Beauties.

Susan


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Dec 7, 2011)

:inlove: Nice real estate.


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you guys:biggrin:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Great set up!and what beautiful bunny's. That's great you rescued Footfoot too, it would be hard for me to have left a bun in those conditions. 

Poor bunners, but it looks like they are living the hi-life now!


----------



## candykittten (Dec 11, 2011)

SOOOSKA wrote:


> Wow, two very LUCKY Bunnies. And very very CUTE Bunnies
> 
> What a lovely cage very roomy.Â  I'd beÂ  a little afraid that they would jump out of it though.Â  Especially they could jump on the carrier then out of the cage.
> Looking forward to more pictures and stories of your two Beauties.
> ...


:yeahthat:
Have they escaped on you at all?


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 11, 2011)

One night my 3 year old went to my room and told me that Yuna was upstairs at 3 am! It turned out my 5 year old opened the cage while we were all upstairs and ready to sleep. He said he closed it though. I took Yuna to her cage again and found the cage wide open. Footfoot was out too and there was poo everywhere in the living room. I put them back and secured the cage. 2 days after, I woke up and found Footfoot out again, but the cage was locked. He jumped out! I made the cage 3 panels high after that, no more escapists! Hehe!:biggrin2:


----------



## lilylop (Dec 12, 2011)

Beautiful buns!! Amazing set up and glad to hear that you could save footfoot aswell! 
Cheeky little bugger getting out on you though!


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 12, 2011)

My kids with our bunbuns





My 5 year old Marcus with Yuna





My 3 year old Cris with Footfoot


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 14, 2011)

I made their cage smaller to help with litter training. So far, their cage is clean and they poo and pee in the big litter box with high edges. I hope this set up will work better.






My beautiful Footfoot







My beautiful Yuna






They've been out of their cage for an hour now. So far, no poop/pee on the carpet


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 14, 2011)

I thought you said they were only together once?? If they aren't altered you need to separate them or fix them. They WILL mate if they are together, if they havent already.


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 14, 2011)

Footfoot is already fixed. I got him fixed 3 weeks ago.


----------



## OneTwoThree (Dec 14, 2011)

*mysticcrystal wrote: *


> Footfoot is already fixed. I got him fixed 3 weeks ago.


Oh phew!! I really hope the gal isn't pregnant, that would be so much more stress for you  I think that cage + some run time is a good fix, they should train easier that way. Sometimes its hard when one isn't altered too because she'll mark her territory, or the boy will continue to mark because the girl isn't altered, they can be a pain. (I'm dealing with that now with my flemish, fortunately I can get her spayed soon!)


----------



## MarisaAndToby (Dec 15, 2011)

How do they like that bristle ball? I've been considering getting one for Toby, but everytime I get him something he just chins it twice and ignores it for the rest of our lives... Brat.


----------



## Ape337 (Dec 15, 2011)

What a pair of cuties!! :hearts:


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 15, 2011)

Footfoot chins the bristle ball too, but hardly plays with it. He plays with the little rattle balls more often. His favorite is the slim cat food dispenser, because he gets healthy treats by playing with it. Yuna doesn't care about the toys.


----------



## mysticcrystal (Dec 16, 2011)

Ape337 wrote:


> What a pair of cuties!! :hearts:



Thank you:inlove:


----------

